# Where to buy Oophaga pumilio?



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm looking into getting into dart frogs and I fell in love with this species. Does anyone know where I can buy a 2-3 of these and the price of them? Thanks!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

It's best to buy locally if possible because you can see the frogs first and save on shipping cost. Otherwise there are a lot of hobbyists and businesses willing to ship. I have about three different locales for sale right now. Pm me if interested.


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

If you look locally or browse on this site you'll find some. However if these would be your first frogs I'd recommend getting a cheaper/easier frog to keep. But if your set on getting pumilio I would really recommend researching as much as possible and reading up as much as you can on them due to them being a hard species to keep and the froglets are hard to keep alive if you don't know what you are doing. Hope this helps and best of luck to you!


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

I mean the main reason I fell in love with these is because of their red coloring, know of any easier to keep frog species with red on them? That's mainly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I believe you are in Nevada? If not, let me know and if this should be posted in a different Region, we will move it.

FIRST - you need to read the User Agreement that you agreed to when receiving an account here.

Your post is really a Wanted Ad. Therefore it should be placed in Classifieds. The problem there is you're not qualified for Classifieds yet. If you had read the UA - you'd know this:



> 2. Classified items should be placed in the related section
> 9. Marketplace sections are limited to users with at least 25 posts and who have met the undisclosed wait period.


Having said this - JMule is spot on. You do not want to start with Pumilio. 

Start with something more basic and get some experience, then move up to Pumilio.

Read DB - a lot. Then read some more. THEN build your vivarium and look for appropriate frogs.

Good luck.

Dendroboard Moderating Team


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah I live in Vegas, do you know of any dart frog breeders here? Sorry about posting in the wrong section and such. Any recommendations on beginner frogs with at least some red coloring on them? Thanks so much!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I recommend that you research - and you'll find the answer for yourself. 

Not trying to be a jerk - I'm encouraging your to learn more. You'll get your answers as you go.

Also - you may be able to find some local folks who can hopefully mentor you.

s


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Scott said:


> I recommend that you research - and you'll find the answer for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no it's totally understandable, thanks!


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

skittlenips said:


> Any recommendations on beginner frogs with at least some red coloring on them?


You might want to look into red galactonotus for red frogs. I don't know much about them at all but I know they're red!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I disagree with pumilio not being a good first frog.If you set up your viv more vertical,add a few bromeliads and 2-3 inches of leaf litter,along with a few other climbing and terrestrial plants you are good.The key is get captive bred pumilio not wild caught! Bastimentos can come in nice red,or red/orange color,Blue jeans are Red w/Blue legs.You will pay more for captive bred pumilio,but not usually more than $100 ea. They are very hardy and if you are lucky enough to get a male/female pair,they are fairly easy to breed! Good luck,and do your research as previously mentioned!


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> I disagree with pumilio not being a good first frog.If you set up your viv more vertical,add a few bromeliads and 2-3 inches of leaf litter,along with a few other climbing and terrestrial plants you are good.The key is get captive bred pumilio not wild caught! Bastimentos can come in nice red,or red/orange color,Blue jeans are Red w/Blue legs.You will pay more for captive bred pumilio,but not usually more than $100 ea. They are very hardy and if you are lucky enough to get a male/female pair,they are fairly easy to breed! Good luck,and do your research as previously mentioned!


Do you know of any reputable breeders? I would really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Worthless_J (Apr 16, 2015)

I wish you were closer man, I'm selling my whole setup for cheap.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is not a sales thread.

Let's please not treat it as such.

s


Worthless_J said:


> I wish you were closer man, I'm selling my whole setup for cheap.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Skittlenips,

First, let me welcome you to the hobby. 

You have a lot of learning ahead of you. Fortunately, you have found one of the best places for sharing information about keeping dart frogs of all kinds, even red ones!

In addition to _O. pumilio_, you may look into other reds. _Adelphobates galactonotus_ (“beginner”), _Epipedobates tricolor_ (“beginner”), _Ameerega silverstonei_, _Ranitomeya reticulatus_ , and _Oophaga lehmanni_.

There are some really good books on keeping poison frogs that will give you a kick start and help you understand the basics and then some. There is even one dedicated exclusively to Oophaga pumilio. 

Poison Dart Frogs by Amanda Sihler is a great start.

Poison Frogs (Professional Breeders Series) by Wolfgang Schmidt, F Wilhelm Henkel is a bit more comprehensive.

Poison Frogs: Biology, Species & Captive Husbandry by Stephan Lotters is an impressive collection of information.

The Complete Oophaga pumilio Biology, Ecology, Captive Husbandry by Frank Steinmann and Chris van der Lingen is a great book detailing the amazing species that caught your eye.

Then there is always the large format, glossy picture book, Poison Frogs Jewels of the Rainforest by Jerry G. Walls. This has some good information as well, but the nomenclature may be a bit off of current standards.

I agree with Captain Ron, _O. pumilio_ can make a decent first frog if sufficient care is taken before you jump into ownership. I highly recommend finding local froggers that can mentor you and show you proper setups for your area. My New England setups would not be appropriate in Vegas due to our different climates. Attending reptile shows or local frog meetings is a great way to meet others in the hobby. There is a large learning curve and having someone that you can count on for help is important. Lessons in this hobby are either paid for by our mistakes (often lethal to our captives), or through the experience of others that have made the mistakes before us.

Having the tank set up waaaaaaay before getting your first frogs is a good thing. If you can’t keep terrarium plants alive, your frogs are doomed. A month of “grow in time” is OK, but longer is better. There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a terrarium set up for a year before you buy your first frog. The goal is for you to be able to maintain a consistently livable environment for your frogs to thrive in, not merely survive. _O. pumilio_ are small frogs that succumb to environmental conditions much quicker than some of the more traditional “biginner” frogs. Too dry, no good. Too wet, no good. Too hot, no good. Too cold, no good either. Learning to control these parameters throughout the changing seasons is safer without frogs.

Finding the right frog is another important key to initial success. When buying _O. pumilio_, I emphatically recommend captive bred animals, at least six months old, from a reputable, local breeder. At six months old most_ O. pumilio_ are almost fully grown and possibly sexable. Animals from local breeders do not need to shipped, which is a source of stress for the animals and people. Captive bred animals may be harder to find then wild caught (Farm Raised, FR), but oddly, are often cheaper and well worth the effort to locate. Captive bred frogs are generally robust, healthy frogs that are adapted to our captive conditions. Defining “reputable breeder” will be difficult online. This is another good reason to interact with the local frog community and find people around you with experience.

_O. pumilio_ are amazing creatures that have incredible adaptations, behaviors and charm. They make rewarding captives and can be a source of tremendous enjoyment, and connection to the natural world. But they are also a privilege and responsibility. We owe it to them, and the world to be informed and responsible stewards.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> I disagree with pumilio not being a good first frog.If you set up your viv more vertical,add a few bromeliads and 2-3 inches of leaf litter,along with a few other climbing and terrestrial plants you are good.The key is get captive bred pumilio not wild caught! Bastimentos can come in nice red,or red/orange color,Blue jeans are Red w/Blue legs.You will pay more for captive bred pumilio,but not usually more than $100 ea. They are very hardy and if you are lucky enough to get a male/female pair,they are fairly easy to breed! Good luck,and do your research as previously mentioned!


I support this argument as the better quality imports, captive bred individuals, the inclusion of preformed vitamin A in the optimal supplements, more feeder options for froglets at the very least have pretty much reduced their care to a recipe. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Sherman said:


> Skittlenips,
> 
> _O. pumilio_ are amazing creatures that have incredible adaptations, behaviors and charm. They make rewarding captives and can be a source of tremendous enjoyment, and connection to the natural world. But they are also a privilege and responsibility. We owe it to them, and the world to be informed and responsible stewards.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


Thanks you so much for all the help! I really do appreciate it.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hello skittlenips,

You've gotten some great advice! I have nothing to add .. except I live in Vegas and breed number of darts frogs, including few pumilio morphs In fact a couple of DB members are coming over this weekend. It would be a good opportunity for you to see and learn about dart frog keeping. Please feel free to PM me if you might like to come.


----------

